# How do people drink so much water?



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

There was a post I saw a few days ago about how drinking more water can relieve anxiety and many people say that they drink 8-12 8oz. glasses of water a day. How! Maybe it is because I only weigh 145 lbs, but if I drank that much water I would be peeing every 20 minutes all day long and I wouldn't be able to function, because it's not realistic to have to use the bathroom that much. I have to sit in class or study with people for extended periods of time. Do the people that drink this much not have jobs or do they weigh more and it takes them a lot more liquid to hydrate? I drink 1 8 oz. glass of juice in the morning, 8 oz. of milk at dinner, and maybe 12 oz. of tea late at night, and my urine is light or clear all day. Serious question, it really baffles me.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, but the 8 glasses measurement is misleading. The total is supposed to include fluids ingested through food -- such as juicy fruits and vegetables.

I believe the latest research suggests that it's better to drink when you're thirsty. But, I dunno, give it a year and some new study will come out suggesting otherwise.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I pour it in a cup and drink as I feel necessary. Sure, I go to the bathroom a lot.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I just keep a big 1 liter bottle at work and fill it up. I drink about 2-3 liters a day.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It's really not that much. Just fill up a 20oz soda (or whatever) bottle and drink it three times a day. That's what I do.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I drink about 3 litres a day..but I need to..I get extremely dehydrated..I also get bad headaches


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

i have a 3l bottle at home and a 1.5l bottle at work. but then again im on creatine so if i dont drink water i get muscle cramps so it's not really a choice.


----------



## JamesV (Apr 13, 2011)

I take a bottle of water with me pretty much everywhere I go, and always have one by me when I'm at home. Dehydration is nearly always the reason if I get a headache, hence the bottle, now it's extremely rare for me to get a headache.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Maybe its the weather. When its hot you definitely need more water.


----------



## lisabv2011 (Apr 28, 2011)

*hey i ask my self the same thing*

alot of people drink like 40 ounce bottles.. its madness. I drink three bottles of the 20 ounce poland springs and i am peeing every three seconds. who wants to do that all afternoon not me lol!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I drank about five litres of water over the day today, I have two, two litre water bottles that I keep in my car, I drank them throughout the day and re-filled before I went surfing. I find I get dehydrated pretty quickly, this might be down to how frequently I drink and my body not needing to retain any.

I peed four times, and I'm 6ft 2" 190lbs

I find I get dehydrated pretty quickly, this might be down to how frequently I drink and my body not needing to retain any.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I drank a little more than 80 oz yesterday and I didn't pee that much, it was still alot but it wasn't that much. I weigh like 95 lbs.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I never really used to drink that much water. Until I started drinking from this type of water bottle:










As opposed to this:


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

contranigma said:


> There was a post I saw a few days ago about how drinking more water can relieve anxiety and many people say that they drink 8-12 8oz. glasses of water a day. How! Maybe it is because I only weigh 145 lbs, but if I drank that much water I would be peeing every 20 minutes all day long and I wouldn't be able to function, because it's not realistic to have to use the bathroom that much. I have to sit in class or study with people for extended periods of time. Do the people that drink this much not have jobs or do they weigh more and it takes them a lot more liquid to hydrate? I drink 1 8 oz. glass of juice in the morning, 8 oz. of milk at dinner, and maybe 12 oz. of tea late at night, and my urine is light or clear all day. Serious question, it really baffles me.


i agree it can seem like madness. everytime i increase my water intake im constantly going tot he toilet. it especially be a pain for someone with sa if you constantly have to draw attention to yourself by leaving the classroom or office to go to the toilet or to have to ask someone if you can leave to use the toilet

ive heard that needing the toilet a lot is a temporary thing whilst you are getting used to the high levels of water. and that after a while you settle down and get used to it but ive never tried it long enough to see if theres any truth in it


----------



## JamesV (Apr 13, 2011)

I like needing to pee when I'm at work. Gives me a bit of time to relax!


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I find I get dehydrated pretty quickly, this might be down to how frequently I drink and my body not needing to retain any.
> lol


Maybe this is the reason and if I drank more my body would become acclimated to it. But is it better to train your body to not retain water? Wouldn't you be hydrated either way...

drinking lots, not retaining
-or-
drinking little, retaining ?


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

paulyD said:


> ive heard that needing the toilet a lot is a temporary thing whilst you are getting used to the high levels of water. and that after a while you settle down and get used to it but ive never tried it long enough to see if theres any truth in it


More support of this theory


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

JamesV said:


> I like needing to pee when I'm at work. Gives me a bit of time to relax!


If you've seen those threads about shy bladder, I'm one of those people for which that is a moderate problem. So if I'm out in public every time I have to pee is a nervous inducing experience. I wish peeing was a relaxing experience .


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

Banzai said:


> I never really used to drink that much water. Until I started drinking from this type of water bottle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does the bottle make a difference?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

^Easier to drink from I think. You can gulp without having to worry about anything spilling anywhere.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Easily, I drink one before and after every meal (I normally only bother eating 2 meals a day, so that's 4), one when I wake up and before I go to bed (6), and 2-3 in the afternoon (8-9). When I go out I buy a 500ml bottle and sip on that constantly. I don't drink anything else except alcohol for socialising.


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

contranigma said:


> Maybe this is the reason and if I drank more my body would become acclimated to it. But is it better to train your body to not retain water? Wouldn't you be hydrated either way...
> 
> drinking lots, not retaining
> -or-
> drinking little, retaining ?


You retain water when you are dehydrated, like a camel. To get rid of water retention you have to drink constantly. At first, you will need to pee a lot but after a while it stops being so frequent.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

contranigma said:


> Maybe this is the reason and if I drank more my body would become acclimated to it. But is it better to train your body to not retain water? Wouldn't you be hydrated either way...
> 
> drinking lots, not retaining
> -or-
> drinking little, retaining ?





Anemone said:


> You retain water when you are dehydrated, like a camel. To get rid of water retention you have to drink constantly. At first, you will need to pee a lot but after a while it stops being so frequent.


^

This.

and also

I didn't see the question until now, but regular fluid intake is pretty much essential to homeostasis. Your body gets pretty clever at breaking down your foods, and a lot of people tend to drink a lot of sodas and sugary things, but regular small amounts of water are pretty great for achieving your best physically.

If that's what you want to do of course.

But if soda float your boat then go for it I guess, who am I to preach?


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

I drink about 1.2 litres a day. I like the way drinking water makes me feel. Relaxed and light.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Anemone said:


> You retain water when you are dehydrated, like a camel. To get rid of water retention you have to drink constantly. At first, you will need to pee a lot but after a while it stops being so frequent.


That's preety much it.

If u can drink that much water cause you're not thirsty or just feel full, u have to force yourself for a month and then it becomes second nature, the body will beg for a minimum of 2 L a day.

I drink like 2-3 l in regular days, and 3-4 when I have training. And i go to the toilet like 4-5 times/ day.


----------



## Ojee (Jul 10, 2010)

*a little off topic*

When I was younger I could down a 24-30 beers in a night out. I can't imagine doing that with water. I guess, if someone really wants to get something done they can do it.


----------



## ella1985 (May 17, 2011)

I'm trying to drink 3 litres of water daily, but sometimes it's not easy to do it. I had headaches if i don't drink enoughbuy proteinwater.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

This is my water bottle:










It's BPA free.

I drink 4 of them a day, so that's 96 oz of water. 64 is the recommended guideline, although I've heard that to help with weight loss you should take your weight, divide that in two, and that's how many ounces of water you should intake per day at the minimum. This calculation works if you weigh more than 128 pounds. 64 is the minimum however.

I really need around 87 ounces.

Subtract coffee and other non-tea caffeinated drinks ounce per ounce from the liquid count. So if you drink 2 cups of coffee, you are two cups of water in deficit for your daily needs. So say you need 64 ounces a day, add 16 ounces to that figure. You'll need 80 ounces to make up your 2 cups of coffee.


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

I try to drink every 15 mins. Not a lot though.. just 1-2 swallows.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I carry a 500ml bottle with me all the time (no idea what that is in oz), and probably drink about 10 of them a day, I don't need to pee more often than anyone else, and I'm much healthier for it. 
I don't usually drink any fizzy or juice or anything though, just water.


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

I can't drink water if it's from a glass. I have to drink water from a bottle. I use a camelback bottle. It sounds so weird, but I have to drink it from a bottle or else I don't drink water.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

rainbowOne said:


> I carry a 500ml bottle with me all the time (no idea what that is in oz), and probably drink about 10 of them a day


That is 16.9oz. I am the same way, I drink about 160-170oz of water a day.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Just an idea for those who aren't keen on water. I drop a quarter of a lemon in my water bottle and keep it in the fridge. That way I can monitor my intake but it also tastes great. : )


----------

